# Braided bands!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys I'm doing this quick to help a friend here on the forum and here is a little tutorial how to braid bands quick and effectively!

1st step: put one rubber band through the pouch.

2nd step: thread a band through the ends of the first rubber band.

3rd step: keep repeating second step you can also add more than one for a taper affect.

4th step: once you have linked all the bands you want you attach it to the frame I am using gypsy tabs right now.

Hope it helps!

Tristin


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping me, I use Flat bands so much I wanted to try something different and now I finally know how to chain, thank you again so much!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good info


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great post and they are fun to shoot too!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

smitty said:


> Great post and they are fun to shoot too!


That they are!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Here now I finally have a braided slingshot, and I want to give a big thanks to SlingshotTrisiton!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job JF and nice PFS!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely explained, Tristin. And a good looking job, Jesus Freak. Those braided chains are a lot of fun to fool around with.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

